# gas station stuff



## tristian bottle (Mar 15, 2007)

[][][]yall remember me 11 year old kristian dawe from newfoundland i havent been on in awile we got loads ah snow up here anouter quisten for you guys that dont just colect bottles but evrey thing anyone find or got stuff from like the 50s 60s gas stations like gas pumps or airmeters and oil cans all that stuff i would love to see pics and heare all about it [][][] 

 PS.my birt day is in auges i would love to recive some bottles for a gift cant find many anymore 

 PSPS.capsoda wants to talk to you remember me


----------



## LC (Mar 18, 2007)

Mistake made in trying to reply to the above, will straighten out shortly. Sorry  for the foul up!


----------



## LC (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello Kristian, started to reply in a message above to you and goofed things up! I am new on here, and was trying to make a trail run to see how this forum worked, and that is when I got into trouble! My true hobby of interest is collecting vintage bottles. I have collected them for the past thirty years. I have collected gas and oil for a number of years now and have many gas and oil collectables as well. Sold my three gas pumps to help make room in my garage, so I am unable to show you any pumps at present. Here is a picture of a quart size Essolube Bottle oil bottle I bought on eBay from a person in England. Still need to clean it up yet. Will try and post some of the other oil memorabilia I have collected for you at a later date. And I hope you have a happy upcoming birthday as well ! Take care, L C


----------



## LC (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, Kristian, this has been a total flop so far. I see in the message I sent to you above that the pictures did not show up. Tried again in this post and still no luck. Can not figure out what it is I am doing wrong, will try again at a later date. Sorry for wasting your time, L C


----------



## epgorge (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey Kristian Hey Lc, 
 Welcome back and welcome. 

 Your pics LC were attached. When you download just hit the embed picture in post before you hit the click here to upload.

 Hope this helps. 

 Joel


----------



## LC (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello Joel, and thank you very much for the reply.  I guess I am still in my ignorant mode this evening. If the pictures are attached, why it it I can not view them in the post, or are you telling me I need to Embed them first as you have stated, and then upload them again in order for them to be in the reply? Again, thanks for the reply. I hate get start off to a bad start when I go to do something for the first time.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 18, 2007)

aYup, that pretty much covers it. Try hitting the white square below "embed picture in post" before hitting the link "Click here to the upload". 

 You will figure it out quickly as this sight is pretty user friendly. There are some little quirks you will quickly find out about as well, such as timing out if you ponder to long with your prose. I write the longer posts in a word processor and then copy and paste. 

 Good luck.
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 18, 2007)

I took the liberty of putting the picture through an editing proram and posting it for you until you get the hang of it. Don't worry about making mistakes. Everybody here did until they got the hang of it. We will helpyou to fly. 

 Joel


----------



## LC (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Joel, you are a Scholar and a Gentleman ! I was trying posting a pic the other evening just to see if I could do it right the first time. I just used any pic I had handy, and I did it right the first time. Then I realized I could not figure out how to cancel the post on the page I was taken to after it download in the message, so it ended up on the post with a goofy picture I was attemping to send to the youngster online! I did manage to delete the picture, (Still haven't figured out how the devil I did that either), as well as edit the message so it would at least make some sense of things. Thanks again for the help, L C


----------



## Bottleboy4419 (Mar 24, 2007)

learn how to spell...idiot


----------



## epgorge (Mar 24, 2007)

> learn how to spell...idiot


 
 I have been an editor for twenty years and I don't see anything wrong with LC's spelling. 

 Having bad day bottleboi?
 Joel


----------



## LC (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey Joel, didnt know a person was expected to be perfect in order to be on this site, had I known, I might not have joined up. I have to admit, I do get in a hurry sometimes, and will make errors.  But I promise I will try to be perfect for Bottlboy4419 in the next life.
      Thanks again for the help with the pictures. It really is simple to use, just got in too big of a hurry I guess. Blasted computer blew up the other evening. I hooked an old one back up that I had before. My DSL does not want to work part of the time, as well as My keyboard. For example, the explanation mark and the number one. but it will work off of the keypad alright. Weird.... I guess it is time to go buy a new one.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 24, 2007)

I am in the same boat. I bought a really expensive and way ahead of its time computer about 7 years ago and it is now totally outdated. It doesn't like things like DSL and upgrades, and you need to be an engineer to keep it running. That's ok I am old Yankee and tend to wear things out before I get a new one.

 LC, comments like the one above are very few and far between in this forum. Most people are very sensitive to one anothers feelings, which is good. When someone does get out of line from time to time, there is somone else there to quickly calm the situation. We are all of kindred spirit here. Welcome. And, welcome to Bottle boy too. This too will pass.

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey Joel and LC, Guess I'm in big trouble being a southern boy, not only is my spellin different but I talk a whole bunch different than you folks do. [sm=lol.gif]

 Don't worry about it.
 []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey Guys, I have read this and once again I have slapped my hands when they strayed to the keyboard. I just can't keep slapping them. It hurts! I try to stay out of confrontation.  I believe the rude comment was directed at an 11 year old child. This alone is an act of an idiot. However , the said idiot may not realize that who he was responding to is a child . When people involve children it strikes a chord with me. I will get off my soapbox now, but Joel and LC, I do not believe the comment was directed at you. Bottleboy 4419, feel free to jump in here and correct me.  Kelley Baker po box 2042  Pampa Texas  79066


----------



## tombstone (Mar 24, 2007)

It seems to me that the correct interpretation of bottleboy's post is that we all learn to spell the word 'idiot'.
 []


----------



## LC (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello Joel & Warren, as well as others. I am pretty toughed skinned, so the idiot comment did not really bother me, just didn't understand why it was made to begin with. And I do recall the Youngsters spelling was a bit rough, but he was a Child. Children do not deserve that kind of criticism at all.  As far as I am concerned, the whole deal is history.
     When it comes to computers, I know very little about them when it comes to solving problems. Stick me out in a wood working shop with power tools, and I can fix most any problem. 
      A little bit about Me, I have collected vintage bottles for roughly thirty yaers. As stated, Wood working is a hobby of mine as well as having many other areas of interest. I collect Vintage Lunchboxes, Toys, Gas & Oil Memorabilia, Hunting & Fishing Memororabilia and just about anything old that catches my eye.  I also surface collect trilobites from the Ordivician Period. Take My advice, do not try and collect everything, too much stuff, and no where to display it.  I am sending some pictures of some of the bottles I have as well as a picture of a wood knife I made in my shop. The knife measures three feet seven and a half inches in length in the closed position, working wood springs, with inlayed walnut bolsters and logo. When I finished that project and showed it to the Misses, she looked at me and informed me that I had entirely too much time on my hands.........  Don't know what she meant by that....................


----------



## LC (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is a few more.


----------



## LC (Mar 24, 2007)

And this is the wood knife. The Motorcycle was given away by the Case knife company a couple of years ago. They were touring with the Bike, showing it at different area location at stores that dealt is selling Case knives. They were here locally, and having a picture taken with it was an option for a charge of five bucks. Thought it would be neat to have a picture of the knife with the motorcycle, so I took it with me and had one taken. I hope the Guy who is in the picture does not scare anyone........................


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 24, 2007)

wecome to the site LC and tristian. don't worry about stray comments like that. i don't know how it was intended but sometimes people post something without thinking about how it could be taken.


----------



## LC (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello John, and thanks for the welcome. Wish I had not even made mention of the comment, the Gentleman may not have meant nothing by it at all. Doesn't matter. This is a very interesting site, I have learned quite a bit from many of the collectors comments, and have seen some beautiful pictures of a lot of fantastic bottles. I have not been out on the hunt for old bottles for quite a few years, but since I stumbled onto this site, my interests have been rekindled to a great extent. Waether here in Ohio today is beautiful. If I could think of a place to go hunting, I would probably be out there today doing so.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow... drool drool drool, nice collection LC. Nice bike too. I wonder how the heck they ride it,but it looks good.

 Not to digress but, Tristian also may speak English as a second language and if so I am quite impressed. Anyway, I would love to see more of your collection LC. I love pepper sauces. 

 Joel


----------



## LC (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Joel, they are nothing compared to other collections I have seen. Sending one other picture of a few more of my junkers. With the help of a fellow member, I am trying to set up a website to display some of the many things I have collected over the years. It is going to take a while though, being I do not have the time at present to really get with it.
       As for the Case Motorcycle, Case company gave this motorcycle away either last year or the years before in a drawing. I forgot to even fill out a chance to win the blasted thing when I went to see it. I built a chopper myself back in the 70s and rode for a few years myself. It looked nothing near as good as the Case Bike, but I had fun building it. They are really quite easy to ride, once to get used to them. I could ride one of those better than I could a stock bike. Take care for now, Lou


----------



## epgorge (Mar 24, 2007)

Lou,

 I take it that is a mirror in the back of the shelf. Either that or you have two of everything. [8D]

 I really like the cobalt scroll. Someday maybe.

 Joel


----------



## LC (Mar 24, 2007)

I do not believe it is cobalt just an extremely dark aqua Joel. It has either an iron or graphite pontil. It has a tiny knick at the top of the neck, other than that it is great.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, I didn't see the word idiot anywhere before he put it in and I know Tristian and he is from another country, NEWFOUNDLAND, CANADA where people just might speak and spell a little differently.[8|][:-]


----------



## LC (Mar 25, 2007)

Warren, I believe it was you or Joel that had made reference to the fact that Kristian is from another country, and that if that was so, his spelling was not all that bad considering our language would be secondary to him. I sold an item on eBay a couple of years ago to a fellow in Germany. We actually had a lot in common with each other and became quick freinds. He is constantly asking questions about things that go on in this country, and will compare them with the way of things in his country. He is quite an interesting fellow. His English and typing is terrible, and he is always apologizing to me for so many mispelled words. I never thought a thing about it, as I thought it was really good, the fact being that English is his secondary language. And besides, if Kristian typed me a note in his language, I would not be able to read it at all. I am always telling my friend Ingo in Germany the same thing. I have noticed over the couple years we have corresponded, that his english skills have improved quite a bit. The more you try,  the more you learn, and the better you get at it. If Kristian stays interested in attempting to learn our language, and continues to try and improve, he will without doubt get better at it as time goes on. That was one of the reasons I was trying to get with him concerning his interests in Gas & Oil memorabilia. I found it interesting that a youngster as young as him was actually interested in something like that.


----------



## LC (Mar 25, 2007)

I really like the cobalt scroll. Someday maybe. 

 Joel 


 Joel, I was going to mention something concerning the Scroll Flask you thought was cobalt. I guess it is possible it could be a light cobalt, but I have never seen one in cobalt. I was thinking that possibly someone tried to help the color along on this well by subjecting it to a black light. Usually it is easy to tell, the color will look imitation, or at least it does to me. Color does not look imitation on the flask to me at all. And yes, there is mirror behind the bottles in the cabinets. When I built the cabinets, I thought by putting mirror in the back ground that it might add more light to the inside of the cabinet. I do not believe it made any difference though. UHMMM, now that you mention it, it would be nice if they were doubles and not a reflection after all!


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 25, 2007)

Warren, I very much agree with you. Tristian states right up front that heâ€™s from Newfoundland. bottle boyâ€™s comment was uncalled for and reflects poorly on him. Iâ€™ve noticed on several forums I visit, that every once in awhile someone will post a nasty reply without a clue as to what they are commenting on. This seems to happen more and more. I do believe that sometimes a person will post a reply without realizing that it could be taken the wrong way. bottleboyâ€™s comment definitely was not one of those. This is a great site and I would hate for this type of stuff become common here, but I seen it here a few times also. I believe someone was banned from here once for an incident that started similarly.


----------



## madman (Mar 25, 2007)

ahh i thought we were talking about gas station stuff heres and old wax bottle from sohio wich was bought out later by bp enjoy mike


----------



## madman (Mar 25, 2007)

the side


----------



## LC (Mar 25, 2007)

I had one similar to that a while back, only it had a paper label of a car from the 1940s. Looks like Kristian is going to get his wish and see some oil memorabilia after all. If I can get my computer straightened out, I intend to post a few more oil bottles I have for him to see as well.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey John, As long as we police ourselves this forum will always be the great place that it is and I think roger will do his best to keep it that way.


 Hey Mike, Great bottle.


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 26, 2007)

nice bottle mlke. you don't see many acls other than sodas.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is one that all us old farts should remember. It is a Camel tire patch kit. You had to have one of these with your bicycle and later with the tire tools in your car. Your average teenage hot rodder didn't have the jack (money) for a wrecker so you stripped the rim and patched your own tire or innertube.

 Wonder if I still have the brass to change a car tire. My give it a shot with my hot rod tires.[]


----------



## capsoda (Mar 26, 2007)

The works. For you younger folks, you use the top to rough up the tube. Then apply the cement to the area you roughed up. Last you light the cement, (yes, on fire) blow it out and apply the patch. Instant repair. [] I have some other things that I will get pics of later and post.


----------



## digdug (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is an old Camel tube repair kit my Dad had for years.  I repaired many a bike tire with those!   I used to do a lot of Mountain Biking when I was little.....before they made Mountain bikes!!   All my friends and I would ride in the woods and blow tires left and right. (we used to take our 10 speed bikes off into the woods all the time)
  But-it was riding in those woods that got me into bottle digging! We would find all kinds of cool stuff at old dumps and old houses.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 26, 2007)

Man, brings back the memories.


----------



## Bottleboy4419 (Mar 26, 2007)

hey sorry guys diddnt mean to stir thing up here but it just annoyed me when i was trying to read it...do u have spell check on your computer? and it was in response tristan


----------



## LC (Mar 27, 2007)

Warren, do you collect the Gas & Oil Memorabilia? Just wondering being you are into the vintage automobiles, and being you posted the tire pach kit. Some of the Guys in my area that have the vintage autos also collect the gas & oil memorabilia. Have to get my computer fixed. Want to retaliate with some pictures of my own in response to yours and others pictures posted. This blasted  back up computer will not recognize mt camera for some reason to be able to upload the oictures off of it onto the computer! I hate it when that happens!!


----------



## DiggerBryan (Mar 29, 2007)

Some of my dad's collection


----------



## DiggerBryan (Mar 29, 2007)

Excuse the clutter


----------



## DiggerBryan (Mar 29, 2007)

another


----------



## DiggerBryan (Mar 29, 2007)

..............


----------



## DiggerBryan (Mar 29, 2007)

................


----------



## DiggerBryan (Mar 29, 2007)

Last one


----------



## LC (Mar 29, 2007)

That is an outstanding Gas & Oil Memorabilia! I know without doubt, you Pop has put a lot of years into the making of it. Have a lot of it myself, but no where near that many mint cans. My computer blew up on me a few days ago, I am on an old computer at present, and it will not recognize my camera for some reason now, so I am unable to show any of what I have. Will do so later once I get the other computer fixed or get a new one.


----------



## LC (Mar 29, 2007)

I tried to scan a small Tower Oil Bank out of Cincinnati I came across the other day. Will not try that again. Not worth the effort. Here it is though.Tower Oil is quite hard to come by in this area. Picture showing front and back of bank. I have been thinking of having an auction and selling out a lot of stuff, Oil Memorabilia and many other things I have collected over the years that is cramping my garage space, and go back to collecting just the old bottles.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 29, 2007)

So how long did your dad work for Mobil?  []  Just jokin..... Great display Bryan![]


----------



## capsoda (Mar 29, 2007)

Outstanding collection of memorabilia.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 30, 2007)

This is the remains of a one time killer collection. This is what a housefire can do to 30yrs. of collecting POOF. These are the ones the junk man missed. Goodyear Balloon is the the really cooked one. Good thing all that stuff used to be free. Ya don't here the words "Ya you can have that OLD junk just haul it off." anymore. Ah the days of my youth,however misspent they were.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 30, 2007)

This one was at my Grandfather station in the 1930s' on the hiway to Charleston. It's dated 1933. It survived the fire by being to big and poor of shape to be in the house. Now it was in great shape till the early 60s' when my older cousins thought it would make a great target. Remember when these where junk?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 30, 2007)

Another I have had forever.


----------



## LC (Mar 30, 2007)

It is without doubt a tragic thing to lose such an outstanding collection such as that. Never enough can be said about it. It looks to me though that the Standard sign in the picture above would be worth while salvaging.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 10, 2007)

To hot to go out right now so....here I am. I don't know but I think this fits the heading. Gulf dealership licence from 1933


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 10, 2007)

Hubcaps


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 10, 2007)

some tags


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 10, 2007)

LC this is my scooter. Had it since April 80 burnt twice wrecked once. T-Boned a car once doing 60+ and I lived. Who says theres no God.


----------



## LC (Jul 10, 2007)

Now that is a nice BIKE ! Every time I see one, I think I have to have another one, but has not happened yet. I am also impressed with your luck in surviving those accidents as well !


----------



## LC (Jul 10, 2007)

This is a nice display, the newspaper really caught my eye. This is a nice display. I can not think what it is called, but I had the printing plate??, used to print the front page of one of the Cincinnati papers dated De. 8th, 1941.  It was made of aluminum I believe with embossed print in reverse of course. The headline was - CONGRESS DECLARES WAS, WOMAN DECLARES LONE NO VOTE . I wonder who the Woman was, and where she was from?? Anyone know ???. It showed maps also as to what islands the Japanese held and of course the tragic info as to the men lost on our ships and so  on. I more or less gave it away at the Springfield Antique Show. I had given forty five for it and sold it for fifty five. After the show I got to thinking about that plate, and wished I had contacted the paper in Cincinnati to see if they would have like to have had it. I thought it was a great piece of history, and was most likely worth much more than what I sold it for.


----------



## LC (Jul 10, 2007)

I have been out in the garage some here of late trying to get different categories together, they are thrown here and there, mixed together and so on. The only thing I have accomplished so far was to get the 125 plus metal lunchboxes all together, and put in boxes, or at least I thought so till last evening, after finding an additional 22 more of them stashed here and there.[/align]     Thanks for the posts, I enjoyed viewing them. Might go out and work on some more of my junk after while. We just had a light rain here an hour or so, no sun shining, will be cooled off a very small bit. It has  been super hot here as of late and we have had litlle rain at all. We really need it, especially for the crops. I live in a rural farming area, most crops do not look all that good.[/align]


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 13, 2008)

actually i do speak English and only english the thing is i was 11 when i wrote that (i am now 13) and i can spell very well, i am just a fast typer and tend to add in letters so can we please not talk about my spelling and gramer [>:]


----------



## LC (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello Tristian , I remember your past post , but I do not recall who it was that made a comment as to your spelling . There is nothing wrong with typing fast , I try and do so myself , *usually make a lot of mistakes as well !* But if you look at the top of the reply window , among other things there , you will find a spell checker up there , that you can click on and have it check and correct your spelling before posting your comments . Just click on the block where you see *REC with a check mark underneath it* . I usually use it when ever I post unless I am in a real big hurry . It does not take that long to have it check your spelling .Thought I would mention it to you in case you were not aware of it being there . Nice to see you get back in here and getting your feet wet !


----------



## ajohn (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Tristian,
 when is your birthday?And do you still collect?This guy says "DANDY"


----------



## campdumpdigger (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm glad that you all stick up for one another re:  unnecessary comments.  Regardless of age, we all are continuing to learn, we are different and each of us has different strengths.  

 I used to work for a family who was from Newfoundland, and as Tristan's spelling goes, I was able to "read" alot of my old boss'es accent in his message, (just you can sometimes vaguely tell a person's age and place of origin by their handwriting).  Once I knew that he was from up there I could hear Myra saying his words in her Newfoundland-Scottish dialect - so I'm guessing that alot of what you're reading isn't so much spelling as dialect being spelled phonetically.  He's spelling the way I think he's hearing everybody speak.  Myra, Hazel, Mabel and Audrey all said "anouter" when they were saying "an other", and they all pronounced August and Birthday the way he has spelled them, just as you might read them said in dialogue.

 Keep talking, Tristian, I love it!


----------



## glass man (Nov 14, 2008)

WOW! GROOVY TRIP FROM THE PAST TILL NOW!!![8D] "LETS DO THE TIME WARP AGAIN"! JAMIE


----------

